# matojo de paja



## gonlezza

Hola a todos,
Busco la traducción de "matojo de paja", de ésas que se ven rodando en las películas del desierto de Arizona. Es una imagen muy clara que todos tenemos en la retina.

He visto una discusión en el foro de "mcalvet" que planteaba la misma pregunta. Pero desgraciadamente, a veces la gente se va por los cerros de Úbeda : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=538135


He puesto algo como:
"énorme boule de paille "
No sé si es correcto.

MERCI !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je pense aussi à "Boule de paille".


----------



## Tina.Irun

_Para aclararnos en español:_
Las pelotas que salen en las peliculas de western (vaqueros) están hechas de una planta llamada *chamizo*.
_Para los curiosos, esto en inglés se llama "tumbleweed", lo que se traduciría como *matojo rodante* y en España lo llaman *salicor o barrilla*._

_En francés, creo que nos quedaremos con "boule de paille". Ver este post (francés) sobre el tema:_

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=378586&highlight=boule+de+paille


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo con Tina.
  En wikipedia en francés la llaman salsola y en el enlace dicen:
*Autres Noms :* SASKR, Russian thistle, herbe roulante de Russie, chardon de Russie, saltworth, tumbleweed, _Solsosa iberia_ Sennen & Pau, _S. Kali _L. var. _tenuifolia_ Tausch, _S._ _tragus_ L. subsp. _iberica_ Sennen & Pau.


----------



## gonlezza

Creo que si pongo lo que he propuesto al principio, se entenderá en francés lo que quiero decir, ¿no?. Lo importante es "la imagen visual", no de dónde procede ni de qué está compuesta esa bola que se forma...
(boule de paille )
 
GRACIAS/MERCI


----------



## yserien

He encontrado esta definición en el DRAE :
*chamiza**.*
(Del gall. port. _chamiça_).

*1. *f. Hierba silvestre y medicinal, de la familia de las Gramíneas, que nace en tierras frescas y aguanosas. Su vástago, de uno a dos metros de alto y cinco o seis milímetros de grueso, es fofo y de mucha hebra, y sus hojas, anchas, cortas y de color ceniciento. Sirve para techumbre de chozas y casas rústicas.
Tambien cita a chamizo, tronco de arbol quemado,*chamiza*, y otras cosas.


----------



## gonlezza

Entonces, ¿qué sería mejor?
"bouile de paille" o
"boule de chaume"


----------



## yserien

Pienso que un francés entendería mejor "boule de paille".


----------



## Paquita

"chaume" lo usamos para designar la paja que queda en el campo después de la mies y también la paja que cubre las casas.

"boule de paille" se entiende mejor


----------



## gonlezza

Jejeje, estás en todas partes ¡como Dios!
Gracias, Paquit&a


Gracias también a ti Yserien. Menos mal que no siempre voy tan desencaminada...


----------



## Pinairun

gonlezza said:


> Hola a todos,
> Busco la traducción de "matojo de paja", de ésas que se ven rodando en las películas del desierto de Arizona. Es una imagen muy clara que todos tenemos en la retina.
> 
> He visto una discusión en el foro de "mcalvet" que planteaba la misma pregunta. Pero desgraciadamente, a veces la gente se va por los cerros de Úbeda : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=538135
> 
> 
> He puesto algo como:
> "énorme boule de paille "
> No sé si es correcto.
> 
> MERCI !


 
Me alegra que te hayas decidido ya.

Pero, aunque sea un pelín tarde, quería decirte que no es "matojo" sino "manojo de paja".

El matojo en sí mismo es una planta, no la forma que adquiere esa "hierba" seca.

Un saludo


----------



## gonlezza

Sí que tienes razón: es una mata, como dice el DRAEL. Pero creo que se entiende... Vas a hacer que al final borre la frase y no ponga nada


----------



## Arrius

En francés *slsola kali* **** En este foro no hablamos inglés. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## gonlezza

Hola Arrius

En inglés lo sabía, pero... lo de en francés me suena más a chino...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy de acuerdo contigo Pina: un manojo es lo que se puede coger con la mano.

Como bien dices Gonlezza, todos tenemos la imagen en la retina y en una conversación entre amigos todos diremos: _buisson des westerns_  y nos entendemos todos.

Personalmente por _boule de paille_ no lo entendería, no es paja sino un arbusto, eso sí seco y arrancado.
Aquí en Alicante hay bastante (barrilla de Alicante) y a veces me encontré con estos matojos rodando por las calles, es más, Seprona y la policía de autopista están sobre aviso cuando sopla mucho aire para retirarlos de las vías de circulación ya que pueden causar accidentes.

Por el nombre, puede haber varios sencillamente porque no es un tipo solo de arbusto  que se seca y se ve arrancado por los vientos huracanados, y dependerá del nombre vernáculo.
- soude roulante / chaparral / chamise / 
_Salsola _siendo el nombre genérico (como apunta Luis) pero desgraciadamente no demasiado utilizado en una conversación.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## claude beaubois

Un ajout: des petits buissons d'amarante déracinés, roulant, tournoyant emportés au gré du vent.


----------



## Arrius

gonlezza said:


> Hola Arrius
> 
> En inglés lo sabía, pero... lo de en francés me suena más a chino...


À voir: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salsola


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A mí, lo de "boule de paille" no me gusta nada. Sobre todo porque no se trata de bolas de paja.

Yo diría más bien *des boules de broussaille* o *des buissons roulants*.


----------



## gonlezza

Alors, una mezcla...
_Une boule de broussaille (maleza) de buisson (matorral) des westerns_


----------

